# Puppy dies from acute nicotine poisoning after chewing up its owner's e-cigarette



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

The liquid that is used to fuel electronic cigarettes is a potential killer for dogs. It can take as little as 10mg per kilogram to cause grievous harm, if not death. You wouldnt leave a bowl of dark chocolates on the dining room table, (thats where this bottle was). Treat this stuff as the poison it is. Small children are at risk too, you wouldnt leave a loaded revolver on the dining room table (well, if you had half a brain, you wouldnt). It is measured as 1mg of nicotine per cc so a 30cc bottle of the 18mg strength would have 540mg of nicotine in it. Thats a lot of misery. Congrats for trying to stop smoking, just be mindful of where you put this stuff.

And theres pretty much only one way for a 14 week old puppy to get up on the dining room table in the first place. Even without the poison, the fall could potentially do it. Like I said, just half a brain...


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

What do you want to bet it was the coffee table. I can't say I can really talk as several Christmases ago I had my chocolate covered cherries in the middle of the dining room table as I had for years with the chairs around so the bassets couldn't get to them. Well the Turtle figured it out.

I guess we all make mistakes. Now here is something I don't understand. The media seems to be after these e- cigs, smoking, yet promoting marijuana legalization ????????? Really am I missing something here? 

Ok yes I am afraid I really do know the answer but I don't like it. Now I seem to be in a mood today and as sad as this is that a wonderful young puppy has been killed by these I don't think it was the writers main reason for writing this. I hope it was and yes people need to be very careful of these things and many more.

Yet as fare as I am concerned at least I don't have to breath the smoke. I really don't care what they do to there body's.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

sorry that happened to the dog. as part of being a responsible dog owner
you teach your dog not to counter surf and that includes things left on the
coffee table (food or other wise). if you have a puppy and you can't watch him/her
crate them.

thank you thegoodstuff for this story.


----------

